# Clear Creek I70 to Denver



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Talk to Jay (Cayo 2). He seems to be the urban mank master.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

There are quite a few drops in the apx. 15 miles between Coors and the Platte, but most are separated by stretches of flat. There are some dangerous manmade drops : a bad lowhead1 /2 mile above Youngsfield, Tennyson has an ugly pile of broken down concrete and wood, tall lowhead at Lowell could be runnable low looks real bad high, railroad bridge by Pecos has a small vertical falls might be runnable at some flows bad hole high and always wood., big drop with diversion structure between Pecos and Broadway would be hair if gates were up.There could be more lowheads have not seen a few stretches.


Good drops :Wadsworth medium /medium high., gets fairly serious high...Bucking Bronco is a little known good playspot /trashy bastard between Federal and Pecos...a class III ish dtop off 44th behind some apartment buildings (Andy has a name for it), ...the last 5 drops from about Washington down are sort of close together, relatively speaking, and look fun if there is good water plus there are a couple drops once you hit the Platte that might offer play at the right level...class 2 stretch below lowhead at Lowell might be good place to train a beginner...numerous other II 's and wavetrains...have/had a bunch of pics at 1500 on a friends camera if I could ever get him to download onto a PC,.I 'd like to do the whole tun sometime at 600 plus


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

manlky 4 ish looking drop 1/2 mile above Youngsfield..don 't know if. anyone has ever done it ..you have to carry up to it...Coors property right above it.....


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I was thinking about the run from Youngfiled to Lowell. I saw the lowhead there and the mess at Tennyson looks like a mess. Looks like the put-in at Youngfield is petty straight forward and looks like you can get close to the river at Lowell as well. Want to run it in my 12' Hyside as a paddle boat. It looks wide enough to get that threw.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Andy and some others do raft it...I think it is around York maybe not Washington to put in for last 5...use the search function to find "Clear Creek Town Run " or Clear Creek Arvada " Andy gives his take on rafting it...there is good access /parking at Youngsfield and Lowell


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Very low bridge at Kipling. 

Best scouting and shuttle by bike.

Two years ago @ 1500 a lot of the really ugly drops looked much better.

Watch out for shopping carts.

Bucking Bronco is the best play wave between Federal Blvd and West Virginia.

R2 or R4? Need paddlers?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Do a search on"Wheat Ridge Daily" and you should find my writeup on it. I'd recommend Youngfield to Sheridan only because if you go further then at the Arvada WWTP outfall it gets really stinky with nothing worth the trip if you try to go to Tennyson. 

Also watch out for Russian Olive trees sticking out into the current at tight spots. And at good flows the bridge at Kipling's going to be a get on the floor drill. you may want to portage that.

have fun!

-AH


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Andy, I did find you write up on the Wheat Ridge Daily. Now all I need is water.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

sorry Wheat Ridge not Arvada....it is generally much less stinky than the S. Platte..it gets worse as you approach the Platte, more the streamside environment (industrial and highways) than the water quality....

looking at Gazzeteer 1/ 2 mile above Youngsfield is not all the way to Coors ...some other industrial area they seem to not want you in....not that I 'd want to do it, but why does Coors or other industry have the right to deny access more than other private property owners do?...yes more manmade hazzards and need to portage...mostly an issue of boat recovery from swims above Coors ....


----------

